# Caterpillars in my crickets?



## snakecrazy1911 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello sorry if this has been asked before but I am finding that the cricket boxes contain other random things that subsequently fall into the vivarium with the crickets. Are these O.K for my leopard gecko? What are they? 

Thank you for any help you can give please.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

They're cleaners, they basically clean up after your crickets (their poo etc)


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

They eat dead and decaying crickets, have heard they dont eat the poo but im not sure


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Juzza12 said:


> They eat dead and decaying crickets, have heard they dont eat the poo but im not sure


Now I'm not either (I'm tired though, been a long long day) :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

what bugs are these, i haven't ever really seen anything else in with my crix tubs, the only odd thing in their medium faunarium( were i put them) are four little flies but they could have flown in.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

We got quite a few in the last batch of Crix, the beardies love them.


----------



## snakecrazy1911 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you all! I will be leaving them in there from now on then :2thumb:


----------

